# Alte Festplatte in neuen Rechner, mit Betriebssystem XP



## Grinsproduction (19. April 2009)

Guten Tag, 
hat hier jemand einen Tipp, wie ich eine Alte Festplatte mit Win XP in einen enuen Rechner installiere, ohne die Festplatte zu formatieren und Win XP neu auf zusetzten? Der alte Rechner hat Probleme mit den USB-Anschlüssen, wenn ich die Externe Platte daran hänge, hängter er sich auf.  Und die Daten sind zu groß um sie auf DVD's zu kopieren (müssten auf min.12 DVD) 
Desweiteren hat der "neue Rechner" schon XP mit allen Programmen installiert.
Für ne kleine Anleitung wäre ich sehr, sehr Dankbar.
Gruß Grinsi


----------



## PC Heini (19. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Nun, das Spiel ist einfach. Mehr oder weniger. 
Du baust die alte HDD in den neuen PC ein und kopierst die Daten auf den neuen Rechner. 
( IDE/SATA? ).
Wenns Probleme mit dem Zugriff gibt, musste Dir die Zugriffsrechte verschaffen.
Das wars dann.
Oder; Du besorgst Dir nen USB TO IDE/SATA Adapter, dann kannste Dir die Umbauarbeiten ersparen. Der Rest bleibt sich aber gleich.
Auf welcher Partition haste Deine Daten? C? D?............?


----------



## desaster0505 (19. April 2009)

Hi !

Du kannst wohl die Daten an sich nach dem Einbau (Festplatte auf Slave jumpern, falls es der Rechner nicht selbst erkennt) übernehmen, aber um eine Neuinstallation des OS und der Programme kommt man nicht mehr herum. Aber das brauchst du dann wohl nicht, da das ja bereits auf der neuen Platte der Fall ist.

Also Festplatte einbauen, evtl jumpern und schauen ob du mit deinem neuen OS auf die Platte zugreifen kannst und diese in die vorgesehenen Ordner kopieren.


----------



## Grinsproduction (20. April 2009)

Also das OS ist auf C: bei der neuen und bei dem Alten Rechner, ist nicht Partioniert oder noch zusätzlich ne andere verbaut, ich probiere mal die Vorschläge aus und schreib dann das Ergebnis.
Vielen Dank schon mal an euch beiden!
Gruß Grinsi.


----------



## chmee (20. April 2009)

Viel Erfolg.

Ich würde es nicht tun. Einfache Gründe :
1a. Zuviele Probleme wegen Chipsatz und weiteren Treibern (von AHCI mal abgesehen).
1b. Bei Reparaturinstallation danach nur noch mehr Chaos im Systemdschungel.
2. Altlasten nimmst Du gleich mit (überfrachtete Registry, ehemalige Schwachstellen etc..).
3. Temp-Daten und Patchdateien, die weiterhin die Systemordner belagern etc..

mfg chmee


----------

